# Sarah Palin



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

OK, somebody has to say it. I'll be the first.
If your not impressed, that's OK, it's your prerogative.

But I got myself a big old itch for Ms. Sarah...
I don't know if it's the glasses, the hair, if it's the fact that she can nail a wolf from 2,800 feet up in a helicopter , that she can field dress an elk faster than me, BUT I F'ING LOVE THAT LADY!!
I want to see her on the national stage in 12'.
She made me love McCain! Me? Can you believe it? Love McCain!! Are you f'ing kidding me????
I was a Tancredo \ Romney guy for God's sake!

I love you Ms. Sarah, I really do... Please be my Veep in 2012...:wub:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Koz...I have to agree..by the way if anyone is interested a " friend " told me that there is a porn star that looks juts like her and has a new movie, my " friend " says it pretty damn good...


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

All she needs is some polish on her speeches and she's good to go! What a MILF to begin with, and not a girlie-girl either. Johnny likee Sarah....Sarah yummy!


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

All I can say is any good, red blooded American would want to run her up the flag pole, for God and Country. She has that hot for teacher thing going. Damn I'm getting the sweats just thinking about it.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Sarah Palin is the Total Package. I'd gay marry her.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I'd gay marry her.


Are you a woooooman...if so Id gay watch the 2 of you...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Sarah Palin is the Total Package. I'd gay marry her.


I'd like to be the meat in a Sarah - NE sandwich....


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

LOL you guys - yes 7Cos but don't tell anybody.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Hmmmmmm.....very interesting..did I mention Im the Wiz...and nobody beats me!!!!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

7costanza said:


> Hmmmmmm.....very interesting..did I mention Im the Wiz...and nobody beats me!!!!


I'll beat you! LOL


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*ROFLMFAO 7!!!!!!!!!!* :L:
That was beautiful!!! "I'm the Wiz, I'm the Wiz... Nobody beats me..."


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

...feisty...dont make promises unless your going to follow through..mabe we should move this to the after hours segment


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

I would like to wait and see how she turns out in 4 years... A little political polish couldn't hurt for her. Keep the attitude and spirit, build her resume, and I think we might have our first female president.


----------



## wolf9848 (Oct 20, 2006)

I think she ruined McCain's run. OH WELL just google nalin palin.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

ORRRR...she could sell out and do Playboy


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

wolf9848 said:


> I think she ruined McCain's run. OH WELL just google nalin palin.


I don't see it. She just looks like some generic hosebag with glasses and her hair pulled up;


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I don't see it. She just looks like some generic hosebag with glasses and her hair pulled up


BITE ME!!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

When she dresses up like Palin the resemblence is uncanny...


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> BITE ME!!!


I meant the porno star Koz, not the real deal!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

LOL, Sorry Hiram! (I can be a little over-protective of my politicos...)


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

In the words of Brian Griffin: "Oh yeah, I would do everything to her. I would wreck that chick."


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Palin denounces anonymous critics as 'cowardly'*

*By DAN JOLING, Associated Press Writer Dan Joling, Associated Press Writer - 44 mins ago*

*







*
* *
*Fri Nov 7, 6:53 PM ET*

*Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin, talks to media after she arrived at her office in Anchorage, Alaska on Friday, Nov. 7, 2008 for the first time since she began campaigning as Sen. John McCain's vice presidential running mate.(AP Photo/Al Grillo) *

*ANCHORAGE, Alaska - Gov. Sarah Palin denounced anonymous criticisms leveled at her by former John McCain aides as lies, including allegations that Republican lawyers were traveling to Alaska to reclaim her high-priced wardrobe and that she didn't know Africa was a continent.*
*"Those accounts are not true," the former Republican vice presidential candidate said in her first public comments on the matter since the election Tuesday.*
*Palin returned Friday to her Anchorage governor's office and said she had no immediate plans to build on her newfound national name-recognition and popularity with the Republican base for a possible 2012 presidential run.*
*Instead, Palin said, she wanted only to get back to the governor's desk to advance a proposed pipeline tapping Alaska's vast North Slope natural gas reserves and to prepare Alaska's proposed 2010 budget.*
*As for the vice presidential campaign, Palin denounced criticism from unidentified McCain campaign aides as "cowardly." She said she found it frustrating trying to respond to false allegations when she didn't know who was making them.*
*"It's ridiculous," she told reporters. "You guys report based on anonymous sources, so it's hard to have a defense."*
*One report said she and her family went on a shopping spree, spending more than the $150,000 in clothing that the Republican National Committee had earlier reported.*
*"The RNC purchased clothes," Palin said.*
*"Those are the RNC's clothes. They're not my clothes. I never forced anybody to buy anything. I never asked for anything more than maybe a Diet Dr Pepper once in a while."*
*The RNC will inventory clothing it purchased for her to account for dollars spent, she said. She scoffed at reports that the RNC was sending lawyers to take back clothes from her home.*
*"It's not happening. Nobody's told me that they're coming to my house to look through closets, to look through anything. The belly of the plane that had clothes in it, and those clothes being packed up and sent back by staffers, perhaps that's what they're talking about, but these aren't attorneys."*
*She said she wasn't angry at the continued coverage of her clothing, but mostly disappointed.*
*"This is Barack Obama's time right now, and this is an historic moment in our nation and this can be a shining moment for America and our history, and look what we're talking about. Again, we're talking about my shoes and belts and skirts. It's ridiculous."*
*She also denied a report that she didn't know Africa was a continent, not a country, and that she didn't know the members of the North American Free Trade Agreement - the United States, Canada and Mexico. She remembered discussing both Africa and Obama's stance on NAFTA with people preparing her for her debate, she said. Anything reported as a gaffe was taken out of context, she said.*
*"That's cruel. It's mean-spirited. It's immature. It's unprofessional and those guys are jerks if they came away with it, taking things out of context, and then tried to spread something on national news. It's not fair and it's not right."*
*Asked if she felt muzzled by her limited time with reporters during the campaign, Palin said the media is a cornerstone of democracy and an important part of the checks and balances on government.*
*"Heaven forbid that a candidate or an elected official shy way from speaking to the media," she said. "So it was a little bit of a frustration that I didn't get to call more of those shots, and I guess that was sort of the 'rogue' criticism was, 'She wants to talk to more of the media' than perhaps some in the campaign wanted me to."*

*Palin backed off from calling for the resignation of fellow Alaskan Ted Stevens, the longest-serving Republican in Senate history. Stevens leads Democrat Mark Begich by about 3,500 votes with more than 50,000 to be counted. *
*A Washington jury convicted Stevens on Oct. 27 of seven felony counts of failing to report more than $250,000 in gifts, mostly renovations on his home. Stevens is appealing the verdict. *
*"The Alaska voters have spoken and me not being a dictator won't be telling anyone what to do," she said. *
*Fellow senators have indicated they could boot Stevens. *
*"That's their baby," Palin said. "They'll have to figure out what to do there." *
*Palin said she was not interested in running for the job if it comes open. "Not planning on that. Nope," she said.*

*http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081108/ap_on_el_pr/palin*


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

KozmoKramer said:


> LOL, Sorry Hiram! (I can be a little over-protective of my politicos...)


Oh Geez Koz!

I'll drive you and Sarah around in the Grand Marquis anytime she's out this way buddy!


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeah, shes hot as a MoFo...but the fact that she couldnt name a newspaper...


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

She the Bomb!!! Its nice to see a great looking gal like her. For us conservatives its like the old days when you could call a woman beautiful and not be accused of sexual harassment or being a male chauvinist pig like you are accused of today if you make such comments.

PS I would love if she answered door for me wearing only a towel around her like the McCain aids have claimed...


----------



## DC10 (Sep 29, 2006)

csauce777 said:


> Yeah, shes hot as a MoFo...but the fact that she couldnt name a newspaper...


Give her a few years to become more seasoned, learn that Africa is in fact a continent, learn about worldwide activities as well as papers other than local AK publications and it will be curious to see where she goes.

Like many have said, she's very popular and by her own words, very joe avg, soccer mom. Once she realizes people dont want joe avg soccer mom to run a country, she may be on to something


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

DC10 said:


> Give her a few years to become more seasoned, learn that Africa is in fact a continent, learn about worldwide activities as well as papers other than local AK publications and it will be curious to see where she goes.
> 
> Like many have said, she's very popular and by her own words, very joe avg, soccer mom. Once she realizes people dont want joe avg soccer mom to run a country, she may be on to something


Then why the hell did the sheeple elect a no-name unexperanced a-hole like Obama

Godam Obama Supporters make me sick


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

kwflatbed said:


> Then why the hell did the sheeple elect a no-name unexperanced a-hole like Obama
> 
> Godam Obama Supporters make me sick


*Once again Harry we are in COMPLETE AGREEMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I don't see it. She just looks like some generic hosebag with glasses and her hair pulled up;


With plastic teats...



Irish Wampanoag said:


> PS I would love if she answered door for me wearing only a towel around her like the McCain aids have claimed...


Hell, I'd be happy if she just answered the door...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> Oh Geez Koz!
> 
> I'll drive you and Sarah around in the Grand Marquis anytime she's out this way buddy!


If you could arrange that Woodrow I'd give you the friggin thing.....


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ok...this is a bit far fetched...but tell me what you think:

One of my co-workers thinks I look like Tina Fey (because of my glasses I think). Tina Fey plays Sarah Palin...does that mean I inadvertently look like SP?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Reeeeeeeeeaaaaaaallllyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

doesnt matter what you like like skater, Andy would still hit it.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

...boys will be boys....

(and Andy will hit anything that doesn't have something hanging between their legs)


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

I love Sarah Palin! I wrote a letter to her over the weekend. I did. I wrote a letter telling her I was from Boston, Mass. and that I wanted to encourage her at this difficult time when things have gone negative after the election. I told her I was really grateful that she stepped up for us and that I was really proud of her and her family. They carried themselves so well under all that pressure. I reassured her to let her know that out here in the northeast there were still lots of people who admire her and have tons of respect for her. 

I'm not expecting any kind of reply, but I thought that amidst the negative stuff it'd be nice if she received a little fan mail from someone out in this crazy-ass, liberal state.

As for the "respect" part? Well, let's just say I left out the part where all the dudes on Masscops.com are drooling over her 'cause she's a hot babe!!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> let's just say I left out the part where all the dudes on Masscops.com are drooling over her 'cause she's a hot babe!!!


Way to make it all about you...


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

mikemac64 said:


> I think McCain ruined McCain's run. She didn't help. It's funny now that all of these unnamed sources are talking trash about her.
> 
> The fact is McCain's campaign went of the rails a long time ago.


Exactly. If the campaign had been running that great, the addition of Sarah would not have made as drastic a difference as it did. (In the short term). It was like a shot of Narcan to the campaign... unfortunately they didn't realize you need to monitor vitals to make sure the person doesn't CODE.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Way to make it all about you...


Good point. So I printed out this thread and FedExed it to her last night.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Jeepy said:


> Good point. So I printed out this thread and FedExed it to her last night.


Don't forget to put a good word in for me!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Jeepy said:


> Good point. So I printed out this thread and FedExed it to her last night.


Great! Maybe I can explain my comments in person.

:hump:


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Still no nekkid photos on the internet, huh?

Doesn't anyone have Photoshop?


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

Shes hot but please put a gag ball in her mouth....lol


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> please put a gag ball in her mouth


I got 2 for her...


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

robodope said:


> Shes hot but please put a gag ball in her mouth....lol


I can think of something else to put in her mouth :-D


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Barbara Walters, Oprah Winfrey, Larry King all tried -- but FOX News got her first -- Sarah Palin sits down for first post-election interview with Greta Van Susteren.

• *Watch Full Interview Tonight at 10 p.m. ET*

• *VIDEO: Sneak Peek at Palin Interview*


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> but FOX News got her first


And they should, they are the only one of those stations that supported her.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Jeepy said:


> I love Sarah Palin! I wrote a letter to her over the weekend. I did. I wrote a letter telling her I was from Boston, Mass. and that I wanted to encourage her at this difficult time when things have gone negative after the election. I told her I was really grateful that she stepped up for us and that I was really proud of her and her family. They carried themselves so well under all that pressure. I reassured her to let her know that out here in the northeast there were still lots of people who admire her and have tons of respect for her.
> 
> I'm not expecting any kind of reply, but I thought that amidst the negative stuff it'd be nice if she received a little fan mail from someone out in this crazy-ass, liberal state.
> 
> As for the "respect" part? Well, let's just say I left out the part where all the dudes on Masscops.com are drooling over her 'cause she's a hot babe!!!


Jeepy you have become Creepy!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

What an incredible interview Sarah Palin gave on Fox, Im so sick she isnt the President (no, I DIDNT mistype that)


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

That interview was excellent JAP... How bout' that moose chile!!!
What a lady...

(And did you hear Greta on the snowmobile? "I hope I paid my insurance bill...") LOL


----------

